# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  أنا إنسان جبان

## BEGAD123

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  
 عزيز الطبيب النفسي لن أطيل عليك في شرح مشكلتي وهي بإختصار أنني أعاني من حاله الخوف من الشجار مع أحد أو بمعنى أدق الخوف من مواجهه أي شخص حتى لو كان يصغرني في السن فعندما يتشاجر معي أحد أخاف أن أواجهه وأشعر بألم شديد في صدري وتتزايد دقات قلبي بصوره كبيره واشعر بأن جسدي كله يرتعش وأنا بسبب هذه الحاله أخاف أن أخرج مع إخوتي خشيه وقوع مشكله ولا أستطيع الدفاع عنهم وكثيرا ً ما أقضي معظم الأوقات خارج المنزل خوفا ً من مواجهه المشاكل 
أسف لطول شرحي لمشكلتي ولكنها مشكله تفسد علي حياتي 
وأرجو من سيادتكم إفادتي إن كان هذا مرض نفسي أم عضوي وما هي سبل الخلاص أقصد العلاج .
والله المستعان .

----------


## ناصر فؤاد

لابد من المشاركة فى احد الاندية القريبة منك فى احد العاب الدفاع عن النفس
ستعطيك الثقة الكافية
ولاداعى للدخول فى مشاجرات مع احد 
وانما دائما اعمل عقلك

----------


## د.عادل

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  
>  عزيز الطبيب النفسي لن أطيل عليك في شرح مشكلتي وهي بإختصار أنني أعاني من حاله الخوف من الشجار مع أحد أو بمعنى أدق الخوف من مواجهه أي شخص حتى لو كان يصغرني في السن فعندما يتشاجر معي أحد أخاف أن أواجهه وأشعر بألم شديد في صدري وتتزايد دقات قلبي بصوره كبيره واشعر بأن جسدي كله يرتعش وأنا بسبب هذه الحاله أخاف أن أخرج مع إخوتي خشيه وقوع مشكله ولا أستطيع الدفاع عنهم وكثيرا ً ما أقضي معظم الأوقات خارج المنزل خوفا ً من مواجهه المشاكل 
> أسف لطول شرحي لمشكلتي ولكنها مشكله تفسد علي حياتي 
> وأرجو من سيادتكم إفادتي إن كان هذا مرض نفسي أم عضوي وما هي سبل الخلاص أقصد العلاج .
> والله المستعان .


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
قمة الشجاعة ان تعبر عما بداخلك بكل صدق وصراحة..
اخي الكريم
موضوعك نفسي وليس عضوي، وغالباً ما ينتج ذلك من النشأة الخطائة، وان عدت بذاكرتك لطفولتك ستجدك لم تتشاجر مع احد، حتى وان سبك او ضربك احد لم تبادله السباب او الضرب، وكنت تكتفي بالابتعاد او الهروب من الموقف.
وقد لا تتذكر السبب الرئيسي لذلك، وقد يكون نهي الاباء او عقاب من المدرسين او احد الاقارب لضربك او شجارك مع احد الاطفال في طفولتك المبكرة.. والطبيعي ان تنسى الموقف ويخزن في اللاوعي الاثر السلبي، وبدون ان تشعر اصبحت كما وصفت حالتك.. وان كنت اكبر سناً او اقوى من الاخرين.

للتخلص من ذلك عليك اولاً بالثقة في نفسك وفي قدراتك، لا تتأثر بالسلبيات ولا تدعها تأثر عليك، اكتسب الاصدقاء وحب الاخرين، افعل الصعب، فمن الصعب ان اكتسب صديق واحد، ومن السهل ان اجعل الجميع اعدائي. اهتم بصحتك ومارس بعض التمارين الرياضية التي تعطيك ثقة بنفسك كالكراتية او الجودو او المصراعة.
مع مرور الوقت واندماجك في العمل ستتلاشى كل هذه المشاعر السلبية.

واتمنى الا يأثر عليك ذلك في تربية ابنائك، فبعض الاباء ليثبت لنفسه انه قوي يتصيد اخطاء ابنائه وينهال عليهم بالضرب المبرح،،،،

لك تحياتي اخي الكريم واحييك على شجاعتك وصراحتك.

للجميع تحياتي.

----------

